# Pheasant hunting equiupment---add to this list



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Blaze orange chest protector for dog
Cowbell for dog


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Water for the dog. (I recycle a couple of 16 oz plastic pop bottles.)
Water bowl
Dog boot. (in case of cut pad)
2 Whistles
First Aid kit
Game shears
Duct Tape
Space blanket
Matches/tinder or steel wool/9V battery
Sturdy Comb/brush
Show Sheen


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Hours of practice at the range; skeet and/or sporting clays.

EvanG


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

EvanG said:


> Hours of practice at the range; skeet and/or sporting clays.
> 
> EvanG


My one miss: rushed shot, bad gunmount on a straightaway. I need extra time at the range.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Water for the dog. (I recycle a couple of 16 oz plastic pop bottles.)
> Water bowl
> *Dog boot. (in case of cut pad)*
> 2 Whistles
> ...


Never thought of dog boots in my first aid kit! It makes sense to use it for pad injuries. Thank you!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Love these water bottles for walking, hiking and hunting. They clip on to pants or easily throw them in your hunting vest. No bowls needed.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

abradshaw71 said:


> Love these water bottles for walking, hiking and hunting. They clip on to pants or easily throw them in your hunting vest. No bowls needed.
> 
> Amazon.com : Gulpy Jr. Water Dispenser for Pet, 10-Ounce(Colors may vary) : Pet Water Bottles : Pet Supplies


That is very cool!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Head lamp, bug spray, paper towels, licenses & permits, hunter ed card, toilet paper, garbage bag (lots of different uses), rope or cord, hat and ear muffs for cool mornings, and good gloves.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just saw an article online with a good idea: Benadryl. In case of allergic reaction to some sort of bite or sting.


----------

